# Flipped Last Edge - An LSLL subset



## DGraciaRubik (May 3, 2018)

Hello everyone, I have generated a bunch of algorithms (except Sune and Antisune which I will probably do this weekend) for this ZBF2L




+ OCLL, sort of like an extension of BLE.

Here's the Doc:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDN023tj4zJO7PKr95V82crZCJlnGEYE4A1N9vLFRYQ/edit?usp=sharing

By the way, I'm having trouble implementing visualcube directly to the sheet (the formula's in other people's docs doesn't seem to work for me) so if anyone has any idea on how to do it properly, please let me know and I will gladly let you edit the sheet. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Escher (May 3, 2018)

https://sites.google.com/site/babbyandhunny/3x3x3/ols-fe

This poor ole' site is need of some maintenance, pictures are broken, anyway I generated a bunch of algs for this set already, maybe you'd be interested in some of them!

Never ended up learning more than the really easy cases, but it actually has kinda interesting potential, a) you can consider flipped-edge slots a skipped slot and b) you could perhaps force a flipped-edge last-slot if the case you have is disgusting.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (May 3, 2018)

Thanks a lot! I looked around quite a bit without luck so it's nice to have another set of algs to look around if I don't find a good alg for a case.


----------



## obelisk477 (May 4, 2018)

DGraciaRubik said:


> Hello everyone, I have generated a bunch of algorithms (except Sune and Antisune which I will probably do this weekend) for this ZBF2L
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use

=image("[URL]http://www.cubing.net/api/visualcube/?fmt=png&stage=vh&case=[/URL]"&IF(ISNUMBER(FIND("
",B2)),substitute(SUBSTITUTE(MID(B2, 1, FIND("
",B2) - 1)," ",""),"’","'"),SUBSTITUTE(SUBSTITUTE(B2, " ", ""),"’","'")))

Where B2 is the alg cell


----------



## DGraciaRubik (May 4, 2018)

obelisk477 said:


> Use
> 
> =image("[URL]http://www.cubing.net/api/visualcube/?fmt=png&stage=vh&case=[/URL]"&IF(ISNUMBER(FIND("
> ",B2)),substitute(SUBSTITUTE(MID(B2, 1, FIND("
> ...


Thanks!! I was having trouble because for some reason Google Docs doesn't seem to translate formulas to spanish and you have to change commas to colons.


----------

